# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Severe Infections After Prostate Biopsy on the Rise

## LowRoad

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit schwerer Infektionen nach einer transrektalen Ultraschall-gesteuerte (TRUS) Prostata-Biopsie, die einen Krankenhausaufenthalt notwendig machen würden, ist ansteigend, entsprechend einer bevölkerungsbezogenen Studie aus Schweden.

"Über 100.000 Biopsien werden in Europa und den Vereinigten Staaten jedes Jahr durchgeführt, womit auch ein kleiner Anstieg des Risikos für Komplikationen betreffen viele Menschen betreffen könnte", sagte der Forscher Karl-Johan Lundström, MD, ein Facharzt für Urologie an der Universität Umeå in Östersund, Schweden.

"Es ist daher von größter Bedeutung, die Patienten einer genauen Beobachtung zu unterziehen, um gegebenenfalls Komplikationen festzustellen, und um festzustellen, ob die Rate der Komplikationen steigt, und ob es bestimmte Risikofaktoren gibt, die diesen Anstieg erklären könnte", sagte er Medscape Medical News.

Die Ergebnisse wurden am 6. Mai im Journal of Urology online veröffentlicht. Die Forscher ermittelten die Häufigkeit und Schwere von infektiösen Komplikationen in einer Kohorte von 51.321 Männern, die sich einer Ultraschall-geführte [transrektalen] Biopsie zwischen 2006 und 2011 unterzogen hatten. In Schweden ist dabei die Verabreichung einer Einzeldosis eines Antibiotikums vor dem Eingriff die häufigste Form der Prophylaxe, so Dr. Lundström.

Das Team stellte fest, dass 3210 Männer (6%) wegen eines Harnwegeinfekts ein Rezept für ein Antibiotikum im Zeitraum von einem Monat nach der Biopsie, und 54% in der Woche nach dem Eingriff erhielten.

Darüber hinaus wurden 587 Männern (1%) wegen einer infektiösen Komplikation stationär behandelt, wobei dies bei 74% der Männer dieser Gruppe in der ersten Woche nach dem Eingriff geschah.

Männer, die eine Harnwegsinfektion (Urinary Tract Infection UTI) in den letzten 6 Monaten vor der Biopsie hatten, zeigen eher Symptome einer Harnwegsinfektion nach dem Eingriff (Odds Ratio 1.59). Darüber hinaus entwickelte sich auch bei Männern mit Diabetes eher eine UTI nach einer Prostata-Biopsie (OR 1.32), ebenso bei Männern mit einem hohen Komorbiditätsindex (OR 1.25).

Die Ausstellung für Antibiotika Rezepte nach einer Prostata-Biopsie sank 2011 um etwa 20% gegenüber dem Jahr 2006. Während dieser Zeit begann die schwedische Regierung Initiativen zur Antibiotikaresistenzen zu fördern und propagierte den sachgerechten Einsatz von Antibiotika, was wahrscheinlich zu dieser Abnahme führte, sagte Dr. Lundström Medscape Medical News.

Das Risiko für einen Krankenhausaufenthalt nach der Prostatabiopsie war jedoch 2011 doppelt so hoch wie es im Jahr 2006. Die Forscher glauben, dass diese Zunahme ein Spiegelbild der zunehmenden Resistenz von Enterobacteriaceae Arten ist, eine häufige Ursache von UTIs in Schweden und anderswo.

Dennoch starben nur 34 Patienten in der Kohorte (0,07%) wegen eines UTIs oder Sepsis. Und es gab keinen signifikanten Anstieg der 90-Tages-Mortalität bei Patienten, die eine Infektion nach der Biopsie entwickelten, zu denen, die dies nicht taten.


*Biopsie sind weiterhin angemessen*
In der Regel sollten Biopsien nur bei Patienten, deren Überleben oder deren Morbidität durch eine Prostatakerbs Diagnose verbessert werden kann durchgeführt werden, sagte Dr. Lundström. "Die Behandlung von lokalisiertem Prostatakrebs ist besonders vorteilhaft bei jüngeren Patienten", sagte er. "Ich würde vorschlagen, dass alle Patienten mit einem geschätzten Überleben von mehr als 10 Jahren eine Biopsie durchgeführt werden sollte, wenn Prostatakrebs vermutet wird, ebenso bei denjenigen mit lokal fortgeschrittener Erkrankung."

Männer mit einem Prostata-spezifischem Antigen (PSA) Wert oberhalb von 100ng/ml und tastbaren Verhärtungen sowie erkennbaren Knochenmetastasen auf einer Knochenszintigraphie profitieren beispielsweise nicht von einer Prostatabiopsie, sagte Dr. Lundström. "Eine negative Biopsie würde die Behandlung dieser Patienten nicht zu ändern, und die Biopsie nur ein unnötiges Risiko generieren", erklärte er.

Die Vorteile der Biopsie wären auch fraglich bei Patienten mit signifikanten Begleiterkrankungen, die ein hohes Todesrisiko aus anderen Gründen als Prostatakrebs haben oder die ein hohes Risikopotential für infektiöse Komplikationen nach dem Eingriff bieten, stellte er fest.

Ein systematischer Überblick über Komplikationen einer Prostatabiopsie zeigte auch, dass sich Infektionen immer häufiger nach der Prostatabiopsie entwickeln (Eur Urol 2013; 64:. 876 bis 892). Die Autoren vermuten, dass die Zunahme der Infektionen weitgehend das Ergebnis einer generell erhöhten Resistenz gegen Antibiotika ist.


*Ist das transperineale Verfahren der besserer Ansatz?*
Um das Risiko für Sepsis zu minimieren, nutzen viele Ärzte heutzutage ein transperineales Verfahren anstatt dem transrektalen Weg, erklärt Dr.Declan Murphy, vom Peter MacCallum Cancer Center an der Universität von Melbourne in Australien.

"Die Ergebnisse dieser Studie, bestätigt durch Daten aus anderen Ländern, zeigt steigenden Infektionsraten und Sepsis als Folge einer TRUS Biopsie der Prostata", so Dr. Murphy. "Es ist wahrscheinlich, dass die allgemeine Antibiotikaresistenz dazu beiträgt, mit bis zu 20% Patienten mit Ciprofloxacin-resistenten Organismen im Rektum bei der Biopsie, entsprechend einer kanadischen Studie", berichtet er.

Ein offensichtlicher Weg diese Gefährdung weitgehend auszuräumen wäre es zu vermeiden mit einer Nadel durch den Darm die Keime in die Prostata zu verschleppen, sagte er. "Durch die Verwendung eines transperinealen Ansatzes in Zentren in Australien und dem Vereinigten Königreich konnte eine Sepsis nach Prostatabiopsie so gut wie ausgeschlossen werden, und es hat sich auch eine bessere Diagnosefähigkeit ergeben", sagte Dr. Murphy.

Die Tatsache, dass infektiöse Komplikationen nach der TRUS Biopsie zunehmen spiegelt wahrscheinlich die hohe Prävalenz von Antibiotika-resistenten Stämmen von Enterobacteriaceae in Schweden und anderswo wider, sagte Dr.Josep Maria Gil-Vernet, von der Abteilung für Urologie an einer Klinik in Barcelona/Spanien.

"Ich denke, es ist Zeit, neue Strategien zur Vorbeugung von Harnwegsinfektionen nach TRUS Biopsie zu entwickeln", so Dr. Gil-Vernet.

In einer früheren Studie hatten er und seine Kollegen festgestellt, dass von 530 Männern, die eine 10%ige PVP-Jod Lösung intrarektal vor einer TRUS Biopsie verabreicht bekamen, nur einer eine Escherichia coli akute bakterielle Epididymitis nach dem Eingriff entwickelte. Jeder Patient erhielt auch prophylaktische Ciprofloxacin 1g/Tag für 3 Tage, beginnend am Tag vor der Biopsie sowie reinigende Einläufe.

"Im Gegensatz zu dem, was mit Antibiotika auftritt, hat sich die bakterizide Wirkung von Jod im Laufe der Zeit nicht verringert und bis jetzt sind keine mikrobiellen resistenten Stämme gegenüber PVP-Jod festgestellt worden", erklärte er. "Mit dieser einfachen, leicht zu bedienende und kostengünstige Technik, haben wir nur eine 0,25%ige Inzidenz für Harnwegsinfektionen und nur bei einem Patienten war eine stationäre Behandlung erforderlich



*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Ich habe das hier als neues Thema in die Rubrik AS eingestellt, da ja gerade die ASler von immer wiederkehrenden Biopsien betroffen sind, und somit sich ihr persönliches Risiko einer Sepsis deutlich erhöht, wenn nicht sachgerecht vorgegangen wird. 
Ein Ansatz, dem Einsatz von Povidon-Jod Lösungen wurde aufgezeigt.
Noch verträglicher dürfe es sein überhaupt keine Wiederholungsbiopsie durchzuführen, und diese durch einen mpMRI-Scan zu ersetzen. Solange bildgebend keine Progression ermittelt werden kann, sollte der Weg für die Fortführung der AS Strategie geebnet sein. Das ist allerdings ein experimenteller Ansatz, der zudem noch eine Menge mehr finanzielle Mittel erfordert.

------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*[1]:* Medscape; Severe Infections After Prostate Biopsy on the Rise

----------


## Norbert H.

Hallo LowRoad,

ich war auch davon betroffen: trotz Antibiotika-Prophylaxe am Abend nach der Biopsie mit 41°C Fieber ins Krankenhaus wegen Sepsis, nach ein paar Wochen nochmal Epididymitis. Vermutlich weil ich vorher schon mal mit Antibiotika behandelt wurde.
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt vorher auf Resistenzen zu prüfen um das richtige AB auszuwählen. Gibt es damit Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Norbert

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Norbert,

dazu habe ich im "Ersten Rat" Folgendes geschrieben:

"Die korrekte Vorgehensweise bezüglich der Infektionsprophylaxe vor einer Biopsie wäre nach meiner Meinung, bei Ihnen etwa 14 Tage vor der geplanten Biopsie zunächst einen Rektalabstrich zu nehmen und per Anlegen mehrerer Kulturen mit verschiedenen Antibiotika zu prüfen, ob die in dem Abstrich enthaltenen Keime auf das vorgesehene Antibiotikum überhaupt ansprechen. 
Dieses Verfahren nennt sich „Antibiogramm“, kann ggf. auch von Ihrem Hausarzt durchgeführt werden und und kostet einen Bruchteil dessen, was ein Aufenthalt auf der Intensivstation kosten würde[1]. Vielleicht können Sie mit diesem Argument Ihre Krankenversicherung dazu bewegen, die Kosten für diese empfehlenswerte vorsorgliche Maßnahme zu übernehmen.
Ein Antibiogramm kann allerdings in der Regel nicht sagen, welches Antibiotikum einer Auswahl das „beste“ ist, sondern nur, welche Antibiotika vermutlich nicht wirken würden.
---
[1] Dieser Vorgehensweise stammt nicht von mir, sondern ich habe sie dem (als Volltext anscheinend nicht mehr zugänglichen) Artikel „The Incidence of Fluoroquinolone Resistant Infections After Prostate Biopsy – Are Fluoroquinolones Still Effective Prophylaxis?“, veröffentlicht in The Journal of Urology, March 2008, S. 952-955 entnommen, in dem eine Klinik, nämlich The State University of New York Downstate Medical School, darüber berichtete, dass durch dieses Vorgehen die Infektionsrate bei Prostatabiopsien von 2,4 % auf Null gesenkt werden konnte."

Ich bleibe weiter am Ball, um meine am Erstellen der Leitlinie beteiligten Kollegen vom BPS und über sie das Leitlinien-Komitee für das Thema zu sensibilisieren.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Ralf,

vielleicht ist das - *hier* - in der von Dir erwähnten Richtung?
*
"Wo die Pferde versagen, schaffen es die Esel"*
(Johannes XXIII)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

genau, das schlägt in dieselbe Kerbe. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass diese Studie aus dem Jahr 2007 stammt, also mindestens sieben Jahre alt ist. Den deutlichen kontinuierlichen Anstieg der Fluorquinolon-Resistenzen verzeichnet man seit dem Jahr 2002. Die Zahlen aus dem Jahr 2007 gelten also heute bestimmt nicht mehr, die Situation dürfte sich weiter verschlechtert haben. Nur in der Leitlinie ist das überhaupt noch nicht angekommen.

Ralf

----------

